
Google’s Sentiment Analyzer Thinks Being Gay Is Bad - runesoerensen
https://motherboard.vice.com/en_us/article/j5jmj8/google-artificial-intelligence-bias
======
sharemywin
Isn't all Sentiment some kind of bias. I'm not really coming up with a
universal positive/negative sentiment.

